# Business plan is done..now what?



## MistaHayz (Jun 19, 2011)

Everyone says the first step in starting a clothing line is the business plan,I have just spent two months finishing my business plan it has been reviewed and revised by business counselors and from all accounts its complete. I have my first round of designs, website, and the marketing plan all ready. What I need is funding to get things off the ground. So can someone please tell me what the next step I can take to get my clothing line started. Thanks all!


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

Doing what you wrote!!


----------



## chrisgayle (Jul 19, 2011)

After completing the key business plan, the next step is to putting all the said things in to live. Establish the objectives and requirements and then incorporate them.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

MistaHayz said:


> What I need is funding to get things off the ground. So can someone please tell me what the next step I can take to get my clothing line started. Thanks all!


This will be the most difficult part in this economy. Finding a Financial Institution that will actually approve a loan for a clothing line start up may be like finding an invisible needle in a haystack. I would look to private investors.


----------



## Notthegrlnxtdoor (Aug 21, 2011)

I am in the same position has you. My business plan is complete designs complete now its go time! I used a private investor luckily my parents are willing to help me out so i didn't have to look to far for money. But as far as the steps i would do all the necessary things first in that order. I would assume first you would need your re sellers license in order to get the t shirts in the first place, getting your graphics in order and ready to be printed, picking out shirts(colors, sizes etc),getting the shirts printed, and continue with your marketing plan on how you wish to promote your brand. Good luck!


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

MistaHayz said:


> Everyone says the first step in starting a clothing line is the business plan,I have just spent two months finishing my business plan it has been reviewed and revised by business counselors and from all accounts its complete. I have my first round of designs, website, and the marketing plan all ready. What I need is funding to get things off the ground. So can someone please tell me what the next step I can take to get my clothing line started. Thanks all!


Well.. if you're asking about how to get funding, you just basically have to ask. (I know thats broad but its true) Have a few samples and with your BP in hand go to local merchants and ask them for cash! Keep in mind that they will want to know what YOU can do for them, and/or when they will get thier money back.

If you're asking how can you start your business without money from investors.. then your next step is to incorperate .. either LLC or Corperation. (Some prefer sole propieter but I would advise against that).


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

> "What I need is funding to get things off the ground. So can someone please tell me what the next step I can take to get my clothing line started."


For any entrepreneurial type of business get off the ground you need to have a real burning desire to succeed. If it is your passion you will spend every ounce of your energy towards achieving that goal. 

If you do have that burning desire it should be easy to do any of a number of things to achieve your goals. That might be getting an extra part time job in order to save up and fund it as you start out. Or maybe cutting out going out on weekends or eating out, cable bills, etc. Maybe selling some of your things, whatever it takes to take you from point A to point B.

Funny thing is when you start doing all of that sometimes doors just seem to open up that make things fall in place quicker. Remember the old saying. _Success is when preparation meets opportunity._ Maybe a relative, friend or someone completely unexpected will see you being so single minded and committed towards something they might be impressed enough to invest in you. Maybe if you end up having to scrape up all the money yourself, but in doing so you end up impressing a local banker over the next year that you are able to build the kind of relationship with him where you can get a small line of credit established that will really help your business go the the next level.

Everyone and every circumstance is unique. The thing is write down your goals and do what you have to do to make it happen. Don't let the obstacles or hurdles beat you down, think positive, stay positive, and work hard.


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

Sometimes if you have the right opportunity you can start out pretty cheap. We had a customer recently who had an "in" with a clothing boutique. They pieced their favorite design and he ordered $500 of screen printed shirts. 3 weeks later he ordered $2,000 in shirts .. a month later he's ordering 500 shirts per design for a few different boutiques in the area.

Didn't cost him much to get started but he kept reinvesting his returns to build up to where he can now take some profit off the top for himself. 

Keep looking down every road and you'll figure out what works. If you have a good business plan just try and use the selling to get the finance started.


----------



## Ludasmith (Sep 1, 2011)

How much are you looking for? There is a ton of different avenues to pursue but it's hard to give you any good examples without an approximate amount. $5K? $20K? $100K?


----------



## MistaHayz (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the encouraging words I am fully aware that finding financing is very difficult so I am saving money, I have a good job and plan on continuing working until I can turn a healthy profit. This has been a dream of mine for years so I know I have to stay focused ad positive and just not get too comfortable on my path to fulfill this dream




Ludasmith said:


> How much are you looking for? There is a ton of different avenues to pursue but it's hard to give you any good examples without an approximate amount. $5K? $20K? $100K?



Like I said I plan on continually supplementing my business with my current income so with everything being considered I was hoping to start off with between 5-10K mostly for advertising and production so any examples of ways to pursue this financing would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Sounds like he is well on his way!!! Good job!!!


----------



## Ludasmith (Sep 1, 2011)

If all you need is $5-10K, in this market, I'd look towards family and friends, or friends of friends. That's assuming you don't want to sell a bunch of stuff, line of credit on the house, or use credit cards. 

First time I did this I was in college. Had my PhoenixPhire press and GX-24 cutter on credit cards. There is enough profit in this stuff to justify the APR on the cards and you can get into a card with 0% for 6 months or a year very easily. 

That's terrible advice in theory but many businesses have started that way and it's really going to be dependent on you and how well you wrote and understood your business plan.


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm thinking if you wrote a business plan and in that plan there was not talk of how to get things started then you should probably rewrite it. 

If all else fails get a partner and convince them that what you've got is the bee's knees and get them to invest.


----------

